# Lowryder #2 by BROULI



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok  so this is my first Grow Jurnal , i will be growing LittleRider #2 , seeds come from Dr. Chronic (came in 8 days including weekend to ATL).

 setup info   :

Growing Technique : Im going to go soil : (dont know that much about growing in soil ,but hey its time to try.

Lights : going to be using CFL for vegin ( 3x26 watts around 1700 lumes each or 2x 26watt and one 42 watt in the middle ) bathroom light fixture 

Soil : I choose Fox Farm Ocean Forest 

Nutrients :  thats a big ?  im not going to go and buy fox farm 3 part couse i not to trying spent to much on 2 plants i *got 3 part Flora if i can use that pleas let me know  and i also have some shultz  plant food .*
whichever one i can go with i will be adding *super thrive*  for some speed to it  


Pots : 5 quart paint bucket   little over gallon should be enough 

Growing Space :  hmmmm  going to do little setup in my closet somewear  with Mylar aroud the walls.


so my plant is to get  male and female   just for me to get seedssss  hopefully a lot of them ,  *any ideas you guys have !!*
*pleas let me know* *!!*

ok  so i put 4 of seeds in cup of water and then on A/C adapter on 14/02/07 , less than  16 hours 2 of them spround    the other 2 no signs , 2 of the sprouded seeds went in to peat pelets.  3 one when is squezzed it pup in my fingers was roten inside 4-one i put yester day in 3-rd peat pelet but as of right now nothing has happen.
I will keep updates on weekly basis. Thank yaa for intres




on the ic they are like 5 to hours old


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2007)

hey brouli hows it going man? from the looks of things so far so good. lol im glad to see that u are starting a grow with all the info u have u should have no problem at all good luck bro and i will be looking forward to ur grow maybe i can learn a few things from ya hope alls well over there peace


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks man  thats my first grow in soil never did that before ,only HYDRO


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 17, 2007)

thats them alright. Good luck on your plan. remember, any questions on them, go ahead and ask. they look a few hours old. nice!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 17, 2007)

I've looked into Lowrider and it sounds like fun, mind if I slide in with a kush doobie?:ccc:

I think Flora nutes are worth a try...just remember hydro nutes are like twice as strong and soil will store alot.  Be mindful of salt buildup.  Tiny plants probably only need 1/4 schedule.

Maybe THCskunk would know more but I think most say don't bother vegging, 12/12 from germ is said to provide the best results and can produce more females.  MJ will veg anyway regardless of light cycle until it is mature.

I feel you on the price of those beans...I would probably breed the first 2 or 3 I got and start over with a thousand beans or so ...be done with males for a while.  Just me 2 cents.

Eman:smoke1:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

hahahahah thanks E-man    and THC



did you see the one on the left, thats a male is so bend couse  balls are heavy 

i got names for them  but cant posted or it will be deleted


----------



## Bubby (Feb 17, 2007)

If you don't get any males, you could try spraying some gibberrilic acid, forcing them to turn male. It's cruel and unsual, but without cloning, I'd probably try the same. Good luck!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

*Everything is looking good so far mang. What ya need is some GREEN MOJO for them babies. *


----------



## offgrid (Feb 18, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Maybe THCskunk would know more but I think most say don't bother vegging, 12/12 from germ is said to provide the best results and can produce more females.  MJ will veg anyway regardless of light cycle until it is mature.



what?! no veg period?! i'm on my first grow, and i thought i had to veg until she was about a foot tall...i was expecting to wait until june before i could harvest...what's the dealie, yo?  even if they'll veg until mature, it'll take a lot longer for them to reach that state with so little light, methinks....


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2007)

offgrid..this is "Lowrider" they're talking about. It "auto flowers" at a very early age, and matures at around only 1 ft tall. 
The general "rules of thumb" don't all apply to LR.


----------



## offgrid (Feb 18, 2007)

wow...i had no idea there was such a strain. "the more you know..."


----------



## Brouli (Feb 18, 2007)

TBG THANK YOU  for mojo  offgrid there is nothinng better than read read and then read some more on this forum there is nobody that nows it all


----------



## the_riz (Feb 18, 2007)

Brouli good luck man, im gonna be getting some lowrider in the summer hopefully, hope your grow goes good seems like youll be fine with soil


----------



## Brouli (Feb 18, 2007)

.............................


----------



## samiam03 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck on your grow. I hope all goes well since I eventually plan on doing the same. Hopefully the bud is worth all the effort.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 21, 2007)

They look great Brouli!


----------



## bella_d (Feb 21, 2007)

i think everyones gonna be doing some shady lowrider this summer! and they're soooo cute awwwwww


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

Rock on with the Ryders man.  I can't wait to see how you do this.  I'm expecting my seeds any day now so I'm looking forward to you teaching me the lowryder rules.  GL!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 21, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> .............................


damn brouli that budz looks great man great job


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2007)

i wish theyr were mine   that is my first lowryder gro


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2007)

ok i already  have a problem peoples my plant dont wont to grow  
the pic on the top 02/17/2007   plants were 5 hours old since they pirce the  peat pelets 
now is 21  and they got one little set of leafs 
i will post pics  tomorow


----------



## samiam03 (Feb 21, 2007)

have patience


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, yes patience seems to be necessary with a lot of things.  from what i've seen, hydro grows WAYY faster than soil, so if you are only used to hydro you might be a little bored with soil growing...   although, the soil does add that extra little bit of earthy taste that will make the whole thing worth it.

i have absolutely no experience with lowryder, and if what everyone else said is true (about weird flowering times, etc) i really wouldnt be able to help you.  i would say they look good so far tho!  so i dont know much about lowryder but that "9 weeks from seed"  really sparks my interest (my current strain is 9 1/2 weeks for flowering alone!), i will be following this one to see if there is a new strain for me on the horizon.... 

good luck!


----------



## floridaboy67 (Feb 21, 2007)

good luck and they are looking good!:bong1:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

MY  i got some germinating now and they going to HYDRO  i would probaly newr switch to soil  i can do both by not just soil i just want to try


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> MY i got some germinating now and they going to HYDRO i would probaly newr switch to soil i can do both by not just soil i just want to try



yah mon.. how many times you grown hydro??  what strains have you grown?


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 22, 2007)

Lowryders #2


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

how many times hmmmm   a lottttttt      diferent strain bag seeds a was sceptic about ordering from net

let just say i supervise a lot of growth


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

hi THC  i see thos are the new ones i supose ??

how old are they ??
they look sweet i wish my look like this


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 22, 2007)

hey brouli whats the deal with the 24/o lighting is that 24 hours light and no dark? never heard that is that good for ur plants/ whats the sense?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

yes some people do that   by i try it, and cyber quest did it tooo  and we run ours in 15 of light and 9 of dark they just grow more for me 

suposely plants grow in dar period


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yes some people do that by i try it, and cyber quest did it tooo and we run ours in 15 of light and 9 of dark they just grow more for me
> 
> suposely plants grow in dar period



yea i heard they grow during the dark period too....   you say you put your plants on 15/9 sometimes?  and it works well..?  i guess if there was a surplus of light during the day (i.e. 2 plants under 400w), then they would actually need more time to use all the energy they absorbed during the day.

i might try this...


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

and brouli when you gonna hit us with some more pics???


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 23, 2007)

yes they are the new ones. they are exactly 8 days old today. sprouted the 15th of this month. Brouli, I have my timer set 18/6. I recomend this. They have no veg stage therefor they must learn to flower as of now.


----------



## b10narybud (Feb 23, 2007)

superthrive could be your problem.  I hear a lot on another forum..GRASSCITY!!! that superthrive is a big vitamin b1 supplement.  How it helps is that it helsp stress from transplants and promotes ROOT GROWTH more than anything else.  And this if used too much or at wrong times..could send your roots into growth and the top of your plant will just sit there and do nothing as the roots BOOM!....

Could be an idea as why your not getting anywhere....

Good Luck. I"ll be following your grow!.  As well as THC's..as i see u 2 go around with your little lowryders a lot. 

I'll be planting some of mine in a PC when i recieve them. I just ordered mine a few days ago and am expecting!  eace:


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats true for some veg plants, but in lowryder's case it needs this because of the fast that it has no veg stage, therefor needs all the root growth it can get because later on in two weeks it hauls a**! I will post pics later on todat so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok   so they are 8 days today  and small as hell i dont know wats goin on look ate thc plants at 8 days 

im start hating Soil already


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 23, 2007)

wow, I don't know why they look like that? DR. Chronic huh? I would hit em up on this.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 23, 2007)

now you seem  what im talking about 

and when i transplant them  they got little root thats it ?
i think thats not a Lowryder strain il be honest with you


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 23, 2007)

now you got me all curious about these lowriders, when do you switch to 12/12 and when do you switch from cool white to warm or red spectrum lighting?

good luck with yours


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I figured it out my freind, the bag of beans they sold you could be the Lowryder crossed with Northern Lights. Check this link out......
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.snow-white.nl/images/lowryderharvest.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.snow-white.nl/lowryder/&h=242&w=200&sz=8&hl=en&start=9&tbnid=xpfcfqhncQ_AgM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=91&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlowryder%2B%25232%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 24, 2007)

The ruderal genes make it possible that a light cycle of 12/12 is not needed for the plant to start blooming. In a way, it starts to bloom right after germination, even if the plant is in the light for 24 hours a day. Furthermore, the Lowryder will stay quite small (30 - 50 cm.) and will be ready for harvesting 9 weeks after the seeds are put in the ground.Because of its characteristics the plant is extremely well suited for: 
- *guerrilla farming* (growing in public places that are hidden for the unsuspecting eye). The plant mixes very well with the natural vegetation because it stays very small. 
- *garden farming* (growing in your own garden). The big advantage of Lowryder is that you have the freedom to make it bloom when the sun is at its strongest, let's say July or August. For this you have to plant in May or June (Lowryder will always be ready for harvesting 9 weeks after planting). Whereas other plants will bloom in October and November, while the sun is very weak and the weather is rainy and cold, causing undeveloped and rotten buds.   
- *balcony farming* (growing on your own balcony). In Holland people are free to have 5 plants for their own use if they grow without special aids (no lamps or watering system). Lowryders are especially suited for this purpose and can be harvested several times a year. 
- *window farming* (growing in the window of your living room or bedroom). Lowryders stay extremely small and can be harvested 5 times a year behind the window


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 24, 2007)

n u can pick ur buds off and the plant will keep producing buds? is that for all plant or just that type?:bong:


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 24, 2007)

No. When they say you can harvest five times a year, they mean five times seed to bud cycles. In one year outdoors, if you were to plant 1 lowryder and harvest it, you can do that five times per year. If you do this indoors, you can harvest twice as much plants in one year.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks THC i just hope that i got Lowryder#2  i dont wont no mixes 
but will probaly tase good


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 25, 2007)

i just thinky you need to be patient. Keep em healthy and give em time... growing fine cannabis takes time in soil, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 25, 2007)

so tell me, are they making any progress yet? I have a couple of questions. How many seeds did you germinate again? How much do you have left?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, so i germinated  7 all together  4 sproud   , 2 first are my plants now  other 2 were in peat pelets  for 2 days and root did not grow not even 1mm 
so i put them in big buckets with other 2 and now still nothing so i got 2 out 7  i never got such a ** seeds in my life and i never going to order from DOC again .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2007)

All I grow in is soil. Compared to hydro...it's extremely slow, especially on the start. Give them about a month with just as much care as you would your hydro. In soil, the preveg stage is waaay more apparent. The preveg is about 3 weeks, then you're in your veg stage at which the growth should explode! Just be patient, they look fine.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok boss but i grow Lowryder ( i hope )
there is no stages  only Flowering .
you know autoflowering plant !!!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 26, 2007)

Brouli man, they veg for just about 2 weeks and then automatically start showing flowers... 6 week flower time.  That's where they come up with the 2 months seed to bud.  They need to grow before they start flowers... therefore, veg period.  Think about how much more energy is required to push roots through soil rather than through water.  That will slow down surface growth in a large way before the roots have become established.  Annnnyways, I just dropped in 4 lowryder seeds in water tonight.  I too got them from the Doc.  I will let you know tomorrow how many pop to see if the Doc's Lowryder really is bunk.


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 26, 2007)

So far there is no plant genetically made with two weeks of veg time. The way Dr. Joint says" If I add veg time to this hyrbrid, It would be an unstable Auto-Flowering Dwarf plant, In order to keep the Auto-Flowering stable, veg was out of mind and introduction."


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I checked my seeds today and 3/4 have germed.  By tomorrow I bet the other one will as well.  Not bad in my opinion.  As for the flowering time.  The plant has a flowering period of 6 weeks and it takes 8 weeks to finish.  What else would you call those 2 weeks?  Maybe I'm wrong by considering the seedling stage the same as the vegetative stage.  It "grows", then starts flowering independent of the light schedule at about 2 weeks.   Either way, hows the crop?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 26, 2007)

what hey say is 45-55 grams  byt THC  got more than that  there are people in  hydro that got 67 grams and one of them even claimen 95 grams  which is awesome for those little suckers


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 26, 2007)

per plant ???


----------



## Brouli (Feb 26, 2007)

yes


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow better than i had originally thought ... im going to get some # 2's in a month or so ... ive having problems with my ak-47 so we will see what happens..


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 28, 2007)

How's the dirt treating you?


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 28, 2007)

cant wait to see this in the end...   still no pics for us tho??


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey B, how are babies doin?


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 28, 2007)

This is where I got mine.
http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/lowryder2.htm


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 28, 2007)

Myster.Y said:
			
		

> cant wait to see this in the end... still no pics for us tho??


 Here is more or less of an idea you will be seeing.....


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

OK   so i know i didnt post pics for while and SORRY  for that  that just becouse of my camera didnt come back from warrenty repairs , i got it today afternoon ,  tomorow i will post pics on 100% 
but there is no much change in the grow only more leafs come out but they look diferent ( which is a good thing  )   it look to me like  one its going to be a male and other one female . 

As far as any upgrades go   there is none   this saturday will be 2 weeks since they pirce the soil , i water them every day  ( just water with superthrive )  i mix one gallon of water with some MG nutrients and 1/4 tsp
 superthrive.  i will start adding that tomorow,    my ph its stady 6.9 to 7.0 max i dont let them go higher.     like I said i will add pics tomorow .  thanks for patience , and chekin on this thread nex upgrades will be evry 4 days


PLANTS ARE 12 DAYS OLD


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

Plant # 1


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

Plant # 2


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

Nutes


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

pics of plant # 1    just look yelowish    they got really nice dark green color  just that camera is older then me


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 1, 2007)

They look sweet! Real quick question, Is your soil packed down? or is it natural by water weight?


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't see the total Nitrogen that product has.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

no man  i dont packed down im tryin keep it as light as i can  ,  that  just after  watering 
what do you think what that can be  ???
that sure look like weird Lowryder ha ??


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

look in the corner its 24 - 8 - 16
24 nitrogen
8 phosphate
16 potasium or something


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 1, 2007)

it does'nt look wierd at all. it might be the germination process.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 2, 2007)

be careful when using superthrive. Good product but to much of a good thing is still bad. Also you might want to hold off on the nutes. They're still young and small and couldn't have used all the food in the soil already.


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't be afraid of using SuperThrive, use as indicated and nothing more, and you will see the results. As far as the nutes go, if they are close to being two weeks old, introduce them to a small amount, less than half of what you would use when mature. Brouli, if you need instructions on how to use it let me know. I understand the fact that this is your first soil grow and that you are use to growing in hydroponic systems. So if any question occur while processing your grow, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 2, 2007)

man  you know that i now you got my back on that 

on the box of nutes say 1/2 of tsp for gallon of water ( for indor plants )   so  i add little less then that , i got confused on the box let me tell ya man 
there are 4 direction   for indoor , outdoor , the foliar watering and MG bottle watering or something like that .  i  was mix up couse i didnt know  which one to use i know i grow indoor  but they geting light and wind like outdoor ?
i choused  the safe amounts   the indoor one


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 2, 2007)

My lowryders just popped out of the soil today... First soil grow.  I have them in solo cups or "beer pong" cups as you may know them.  When I transplant these little characters they should be put right into my flowering soil mix correct.  I should transplant in a week just so I get as much vertical out of them as possible correct?

Due to the popularity of these auto flowering genos, MP should consider setting up a "folder" or a topic section where we can talk about them on this forum.  Yes?  No?

EDIT: Sorry to bump in on your grow man...


----------



## Brouli (Mar 2, 2007)

it  cool keep us posted


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 4, 2007)

DL, you need to transplant them now, take it from me. The root will reach the bottom of your cup in about 4 days which will slow down the growth and size. just letting you know. anyways I am so looking forward on seeing a GJ on your babies. how many did you germinate?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 4, 2007)

I just germed 5.  100% germ from The Doc.  I plan on transplanting tomorrow after I make all my final decisions with my FF soil mix.  I'm going to put my solo cups ontop of my 1 gal. grow bags so the roots have a lot of vertical to grow.  Sound good?


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 4, 2007)

what ever keeps that main root going deeper into the soil.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 5, 2007)

Aman    im updating my GJ tomorow   and  plants are starting to take of littlebit do.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 6, 2007)

does it matter what site you  get the lowryder # 2 from ???


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

not really  but take my advice and dont order from doc


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

ok   then    we got day 17 
im noticin  a brown spots around the edges of bottom leafs is really small and tiny but still i dont know what s goin on man  my ph is 6.8-6.9  tops 
nutes as prescribre even  less then  they put on the box no ide wats goin on  any help apriciated.  i dont have better pictures do   thats all i can do for right now 

Plant one :


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

aaa


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

So you're at 16 days man.  You can't complain with what you have going right now for a first soil grow I would say .  Brown spots... I can't see any in the pics but it could be a few things.  A Ca deficiency, nute burn, or something else.  hah.  Bouli bud, You done good... You done good  haha.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, and isn't it great with soil?  I've only been going a week at it and its so freakin' easy compared to hydro.  I almost feel lazy becuase there isn't something to do with it everyday.  You know.  With hydro I'll test my water, mix in some nutes, inspect the plants for a while, check/adjust my pH, space out with my plants for a while, then do one more check.  With soil it's like check to see if it needs water, mix up the water solution, water and that's it.  I feel like a neglectful parent .  Just though you could relate to that since this is your first time on soil from hydro.  Keep those ladies growing!


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

hha i hope those are ladies and i wiszh oe is male and one female do  i got 3 more seeds but ifffff   they germ they going to hydro   i water then every day , i will stope nutes today tomorow only water with superthrive for few days we will see wats goin on   like you say thats first time in soil i hope im doin good


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

o yeaaaa  the color on the picture is much brighter  than in reall life  they got deep green color  ,  and i think its a beginning of a nute burn  but im not going to flushh just stop nutes for few days


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

How did you germ these again?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

in the cup of water on cable box


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 6, 2007)

brouli buddy, hey whuts up. Hey man they're awsome!:aok: One quick thing I think you definately need to do right away, see your plant's stem, well you need to add more soil to the bottom all the way up to where the thick part of the stem starts. in other words, cover the thin part of the stem with soil. other than that, keep it up. oh yeah, what soil are you using?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 7, 2007)

ok i will do that today  im usind Fox Farm   Ocean Forest


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey Brouli,how`s those lil` monsters gettin on today?keep up the good work man.
you said you ordered from the doc? i`ve ordered from him too,you`ve got me a bit worried about the quality of seed i will receive.
anyway,it`s a done deal.     
i`ll be keeping an eye on your grow man,good luck.:stoned: :smoke1:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 8, 2007)

Lookin good b, day 17! feels like its been longer than that!.. guess it always does when your itchin for it lol.. looks like there off to a real nice start, look nice and healthy to me man!

riz


----------



## Brouli (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you Mr. Riz    

but it **** im 95% i got 2 males i know for sure one the  other one +/- dont know yet we will see in like 2 days


----------



## Brouli (Mar 8, 2007)

shuggy   let me know when you get yours    im  curies   about you  quality.

but good luck   with it  i hope it will go ok


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 8, 2007)

will do B, just  sent payment today i`m in the UK should be a quick delivery.
i`ve  also read some great results from the doc ,
i`ll keep you informed dude


----------



## Brouli (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 10, 2007)

How come you are giving them nutes so early? They should be good for 3 weeks or so before giving them nutes no?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 10, 2007)

hi brouli, how`s it going dude?
got my beans in the post this morning,freebies and all. i thought about the bad rep i was hearing about the doc,so i only ordered 10 skunk x white widdow.i received 2 extra beans in the original order,and 13 sensi star x NL that came for free! i`ll keep you updated on the germ rate b,l8rs:48: :stoned:


----------



## Brouli (Mar 10, 2007)

CH   i was giveen them nutes for 4 days but i notice little dark brown spots on the tips and i stop ,  they doing good now   i lost my camera cord so i can posted yet  but probally tomorw i got my update goong on   oyaaa  and to all info 

I GOT2 MALES WHICH 


IF ANY OF YOU GOT ANY GOOD INFO  ON HOW TO COLECT POLLEN PLEASSSSSS !!   LET ME KNOW


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 10, 2007)

I am still really new at this but my little plants are three weeks old and haven't given them any nutes yet (I have some blood and bone meal in my soil) and they seem to be doing pretty good. My last grow I gave them nutes just after two weeks and they took off really fast, but ended up getting nute burn a couple of weeks later. So this time I am taking it a little slower with the nutes so we will see what happens. The grow is slower, but they look really healthy. Good luck!


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry Brouli, posted in wrong spot.

If all you have is 2 males and no females and need pollen, just keep growing them...pretty soon you will see pollen, it isn't that difficult to figure out how to collect it.  And turn any fans off, males won't need much food either.

Better luck next time bro.:ccc:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

damn brouli, unlucky bud... that really sucks, hope your next grow goes better man..


----------



## Dada (Mar 11, 2007)

Brouli, I don't know about *collecting* pollen, though I know lots of folks do it. When I used to do outdoor grows and I wanted to keep pollen on hand, I just used to snip off several branches that had sacs that were just starting to burst. I placed them in a ziplock bag and could keep them in the freezer for up to a couple of years. When I had a female I wanted to pollinate, I just took the branch out of the bag, let it thaw out, and then rubbed the branch and shook the branch on the female plant. I also would shake the bag out over the top of the female plant to get any pollen that was in there. It worked every time. There is so much misroscopic pollen on the branch that there is way more than enough to pollinate female plants several times. 

Like I said, there are ways to collect it, but I have never tried because this worked so well for me that I never had to bother with anything else.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2007)

real sorry to hear about the lack of female presence in your grow Brouli...

If you wanna catch the pollen that falls from your males, place a mirror under your pot (this makes the pollen much more visible and it doesnt stick to it easily). Then as the pollen falls, take a razor and scrape up the pollen and pop it into a container..


----------



## Brouli (Mar 11, 2007)

ok  today  when  i touch my plant i saw pollen  fallin of  so tomorow i will catch some of it and put it in a container and into a frezer


----------



## Brouli (Mar 11, 2007)

but i wont give up  , this is my firs grow in soil so i will try again i got  3 more seeds maybe then more luck .  thanks guys for all the help


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats the spirit dude! try try again... hope you have better luck with your 2nd lot... be sure to do another journal man!


----------



## Brouli (Mar 12, 2007)

o thats for sure there will be Pt. #2             and like alway thanks to my old buddy Mr. Riz


----------



## Brouli (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok guys so like i said there is part 2.  my comp its little mest up  i can hook-up my USB for now  but im going to buy new komp then i will post pic.

Ater my last try i was left with only 3 seeds ( as of right now only 2 out of 3 germ)  and out of whole pack that i got from Dr. Chronic     4out of 10 sprout ( i hope for the 3-rd one to spround ). this time  Iv used THC technique.  And its workin for me also so its really worth of tryin.

:yay: :yay: :yay:

"  I am still not getting MW to work. so I'll just do like this.

Materials: 
Pots-5x5square, they are 10" deep. one per plant. 1 10" pot. gallon or more.
LIghts-CFL daylight 5600k 1800 lumens
reflective-Mylar
teaspoon dropper
spray bottle
teaspoon measuring tables

Nutes and soil:
SuperThrive
Flora Nova
Guano Gro
Organic Choice (Miracle Gro)
Ferti-Lome
2-1gal of water, one to mix your SuperThrive, and the other for the Flora Nova.

1. Using your big pot of choice ,1 gallon, 2 gallon, depending on how much you're planning on germinating, fill the pot half way this way you don't use up too much soil. Your little seeds wont need much deepness now. 

2. Having your pot ready with soil, go to your nearest sink or bath tub and soak the soil till it starts to come out of the drain holes on the bottom. When done so, let it drain fully till no more water drips. Don't let it dry out, just watch it right there and wait till it drains. Level your soil nice and flat but not packed down, leave fluffly but not too much.

3. Having your seeds in hand ready for placement, press down into the soil using your index finger and making 1/2 inch deep, about the size of your fingernail. Remember, you are using your big pot because your are germinating multiples of seeds at one time in one pot of organic soil. This eliminates the hassle of later switching soils from your pots that will be filled with Ferti-Lome soil. Your seeds should be at least two inches apart, this way when they germinate, you wil have good room digging them out without damaging the root or the other little seedlings around that one.

4. When done so with the soil, carefully grab your seed and place it, seed side up. The way you can tell which is the top is your seeds has detachment mark where it sat inside the flower, place that side up.
There is no improvement in growth or yield with this method just speeds up the process by helping the lil seed find its gravity.

5. After having all the seeds in the holes, covert the holes naturaly, always think about how they would grow in the wild, they are covered up lightly, not packed, but again don't let them have to much exposure to air, you'll get it man, don't worry. You can put toothpicks right by the hole where planted your seed to identify exactly where to spray your water explained in step six.

6. Afterwards have your spray bottle and fill it up with just plain balanced water, no SuperThrive yet. Some growers say you can use it right away but I did'nt. It won't hurt it, but then again I am writing exactly how I did it. Spray your soil where the seeds are at. Three sprays every 12 hours will do it, test your soil by pressing down gently and rub your fingers together to see if you there is moisture.

7. When they finally Germinate, leave them there still spraying them with the bottle till they get about 3-4 days old. Or when they sprout thier second set of leaves. Have your 5x5 pots ready filled with Ferti-Lome soil.
Spray about 20 sprays of water onto the new soil. Then get a sharpie pen or something sterilized that will create a 1/2"x4" hole. 

8. Get your seedlings and soak them with 2 tsp. of water around the soil where they sit and with the tip of a spoon, carefully dig 1" away from the seedling and pull it out very carefully. Place it in the ready soil which you have preped and making sure your the root goes straight down, this will take a few attempts till you get it right in the soil. Cover It up and water one more time so that the soil locks in with the water.

9. After that you're all set, use the SuperThrive now that you have got them in because they will need it, the new soil contains alot of nutes and they will expierience a littlie stress, the SuperThrive helps or eliminates the stress and also gives them the jump start to a healthy introduction to nute soil.

water them daily but not too much, just about 2- teaspoons a day. Let your soil dry out once in awhile so that they do not build up a routine of when you are going to water them. change the waterings from less to alot in variation time periods. Again, think like if you were the jungle or habitat that they are instinctively used to. You contro the weather and climate, make it a good one."

*ALL THAT WAS WROTE BY THCskunk*


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

mannn i love this website : )


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

TODAY MY 3-RD SEED SPROUD AND IM SO DAMM HAPPY 

hey Hydro P  whats up why you love this site ??
we all do


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

hey brouli whats good with you ? bro i love this site because there is no one around me who grows or cares about growing so this place deff. lets me let out steam with out fearing snitches or theives! it also helps me relate to you guys on growing and to learn and expand my knowledge in this topic. plus checkin out all these gardens makes me cream my pants. lol congrats on your 3rd seed that sprouted. what strain you have?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks 
i got Lowryder #2


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

im about to get those seeds. what website did you go to? are you in america? how long did it take to get your seeds?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

I got my from dr. chronic   but if you read my thread you will see that only 5 out of 10  germ 
order from allsalvia like THC did   and it took me 6 days including weekend


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

oh man thanks for the heads up : ) i cant wait. are the 5 females?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

you kill me man  you writing on my thread and you not even read it . this is part two couse when i started i got 2 males .


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry, i did read your thread so dont think i just popped in lol i just been reading alot of threads and alot about lowryder so its kinda hard to keep up with your garden because im checkin out alot of threads. sorry bro thats why im asking you questions brouli


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

no man  im not trying to offend you or anything thats supostoo be a humor thing ask as many things you wont if i only can help you i will


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

well thanks bro im just tryin to get a wide radar on things so i know a lil bit on what im doin and how lowryder is as a plant. thanks


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

go  on yahho  type "Lowryder #2 grow "   in search engine  and find in  onlinepot    website  in results    there is a bunch of opinions from people that grow it and they +  -   about it


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

sweet. thanks brouli


----------



## Brouli (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.onlinepot.org/OGStrainGuide/Strainguide/Joint_Doctors/Lowryder/1525/index.html

thats the link just clik  vie in full


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 22, 2007)

will do. thanks


----------



## Brouli (Mar 23, 2007)

now those are pics while i was germinating my 3 seeds using THCskun technique ( it work for me )


----------



## Brouli (Mar 23, 2007)

and those are pic as of today day 5 or 4 not sure on that 
from today im watering them  every day once a day 1 tsp of Ph balanced water with "superthrive". i will keep my GJ  up to date  pics every 4 to 5 days like usualy , o yaa  lights are 26 watt CFL   1750 lumes each , the one cup in the midle is the 3 seed that  just sproud last night but didnt pirce soil yet . thats the reson there is only 2 lights :heart:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

brouli lookin healthy bro. which seeds are those?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 23, 2007)

my last 3 seeds from DR.Chronic  LOW #2


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Brouli good luck on your last seeds bro.  I just started mine this week.  I used everything you and THC said, so far  have germed, one looks sickly though.  

I hope this time the ladies stay ladies.

Green Mojo your way Gangsta.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 23, 2007)

THank you  man  i hope those will bw ladies also


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

good luck to the both of you guys : ) may all your dreams come true haha : )


----------



## Brouli (Mar 23, 2007)

let me ask you a question since i sy your avatar how long do you growing Hydro ??


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

this is my first dro grow


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 24, 2007)

hey brouli how long did it take u to get ur seeds from the Dr. ??


----------



## Brouli (Mar 24, 2007)

7 days including weekend


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 25, 2007)

alright cool .. im on my 7th day


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

Brouli - as per your picture request, here you go...

GROWING WITH FLUOREX BULBS  

Pics taken today! : )


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey canadian Budder who did u pick those up ???


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

If you meant to say " Where did I pick these up " I bought them from the internet... first I was ripped off hardcore, and then I realized I shouldnt pay anymore than $30 US for them... 

If your down and out and cannot find any let me know, I will sell you a new one that I have yet to open.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

i meant where ? and i was talkin about the lights . sorry


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes - i answered ur question above : )


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

thats interesting ... i will think about it. Those look good for Veg ... do they have the same in more of a red spectrum for flowering ?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

yes they do  but not every home depot carr it


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

ok  so there you go my plants as of today.
sorry for quality  is my phone camera

o yaaa they sprouded at different time few days difference between all of them ya will see the size you understand


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

..


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

THanks for pics man.


but i dissagree   i saw replacement  bulbs and they have more red spect in it im going to buy my setup this thursday   i will post pics then


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Canadian_Budder said:
			
		

> No the fluorex bulbs are super high in blue spectrum, sometimes they take longer to flower using the fluorex, but it makes up for it with growth in the veg stage. Also if you add a fluro plant light during the flowering stage and supplement with red, there is literally no difference in quality or time than using an HPS bulb.


 
I think that everyone in this forum can agree with me when I say that your wrong. no offense my freind but right now other light other than the sun, nothing is better than using 400watt HPS when flowering. the kinda of light you would see in the street lights, yeah that one. Its ok though, maybe it has worked better for you, but all opinions and comments welcome right?
anyway, Brouli, your plants are looking awsome man! see the difference when you did it another method. Though I know you have alot of knowledge on Hydro, but look at your grow now. them littke suckers are off to a very good start. keep those CFL's going, change the lights around 4 weeks in.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I think thos flourex don't pack a good punch of Kelvin temps. whic is essential for super veg growth. its like the higher in kelvin with a high blue spectrum, it seems to  immitate the blueish rays of light seen in spring.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 9, 2007)

now if you don't know what I mean, take a tripod and camera and find a certain place to stage your camera. when staged, remember that exact same place and make sure its not cloudy. take a picture (during spring) and then take on in close to fall, making sure you did everything carbon copy this time. then compare, you will see the difference just in contrast. its actually pretty cool do.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks T  but just  to get something straight   i didnt say that fluorex is better than HPS   i just said that there are Fluorex bulbs in red spectrum 
thats all .


O yaaa T you think in 4 weeks should be ok ,  o krap they are 2 weeks and few days    one is


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 9, 2007)

not you homie, canadian budder guy.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

man i dont even think straight this afternoon i was going thru threads  on this forum  and i went acros    a picture  ( that i cant find it now)   the guy's face was a yellow smile and he got  a huge MJ tree  on hi's back   i mean  tree !!!!!


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 9, 2007)

check this out.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

yaaa man that was something like that he got on hes back 


how many pounds is it you think 30 ??


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd say 5 maybe pushing 10 if really dense.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

yea there was no way a good flourex good be good for flowering when it shoots off blue spectrum ... a 400 watt hps would be so much better for flowering .. u said it THC


----------



## 3patas (Apr 9, 2007)

yes my friend but look at this with cfl what you think 48 days old and 16 of those 48 in flowering when you are short on money cfl is the way to go oh and 5 of the 6 plants i started with are females


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey 3patas ... great looking plants ... deff not knockin the CFL's thats all i work with but the difference with flowering is really vast if u dont have alot of the cfl's ... unfortunately


----------



## 3patas (Apr 9, 2007)

well my friend 10 tube 4 feet long and 2 - 18 inch long tube with plant and acuarium tubes i think it will be enouth for now what you think i have only 5 plant


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

honeslty im not to ask about that .. i grew my good plants outside last year .. no artificial light needed for that.. this is my first time flowering indoors .. heres some pics of my outdoors tho


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

from last summer .. unknown strain


----------



## 3patas (Apr 10, 2007)

very nice plants props


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> ok so there you go my plants as of today.
> sorry for quality is my phone camera
> 
> o yaaa they sprouded at different time few days difference between all of them ya will see the size you understand


hey brother whats going on man? just thought i would drop in man. i see that the little babies there are doing great man grow on bro peace


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 10, 2007)

..


----------



## Growdude (Apr 10, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> yes my friend but look at this with cfl what you think 48 days old and 16 of those 48 in flowering when you are short on money cfl is the way to go oh and 5 of the 6 plants i started with are females


 
Any pictures of these plants further along in flowering, buds are not that big yet.
CFL veg is fine but ive not yet seen good looking buds with CFL.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Sticky B. how you doing ??  thanks man  i hope i see you around here when i'm going to do updates.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 11, 2007)

hey my friend look at this 45 days old and 18 of those 45 in to flowering


----------



## Brouli (Apr 12, 2007)

nice very nice


----------



## Brouli (Apr 12, 2007)

OK GUYS I GOT ONE FEMALE AND ONE MALE 
THE BIGGEST PLANT ITS A MALE AND  SMALLER ONE ITS A FEMALE 
I HOPE THAT SMALLEST ONE WILL BE A FEMALE ALSO


  :heart:  :rofl: :rofl:  IM SO HAPPY


----------



## 3patas (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks my friend post some pics of yours i want to see peace out


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

There you go a Lowryder #2  family 

The biggest one its a male ( sorry for quality you can see the pollen sacks do )

smaller one itsa female  my phone sucks so you cant see the hairs on it but trust me they are there 

and the smallest one  looks retarded but its growing  no idea yet what it is


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 14, 2007)

Soory to hear about the male but keep it up you may have some more ladies to come.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

ohhh  no no no  man i m actually happy i got male couse pollent was in need in my case man, those were my last seeds im going to make more now  i hope


----------



## the_riz (Apr 14, 2007)

*Awesome news Brouli, its always good to find out you got what you want! there lookin mighty healthy too  *


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you Mr. RIZ


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 14, 2007)

How many days until you sexed them?  Mine are 20+ days I am sure of it no sign of sex.

In fact might even be a month... maybe I ain't seeing them, are the signs that much smaller than a normal plant?  I sexed my first grow pretty good.

Oh ... I took a closer look!


I HAVE FEMS AND MALES!  YEY!

YTEY!

but, they are in my main grow, any suggestions man?  I gotta keep male alive to make seeds but away from my main plants... can I keep him alive with a cfl in the bathroom?  Since I don't need it to be a super plant or anything... just need pollen.  

Man thanks brouli and thc both your grow guides have taught me much lol.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

congratulation man     yes you can   you can even put him out side on the balcony or even a window or something , I got one CFL  per plant and you see how they look like , but  you can put 2700K CFL  on it that will help a little bit with speed of your sack braking off



o yaaaa   sorry  it took me 18 days to see male and 19 for female and baby i dont know what it is 


Male 22 days old
Female 20 days old 
Baby (the Thing ) is 16 or 17 days old but increlible small do    i hope its a female     

bytheway  I notice that females are shorter on the begining  then males ( just n obserwation)


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 14, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> congratulation man     yes you can   you can even put him out side on the balcony or even a window or something , I got one CFL  per plant and you see how they look like , but  you can put 2700K CFL  on it that will help a little bit with speed of your sack braking off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I also have an incredibly small plant.... no sign of sex yet, 2 males, 6 unkown hoping they are fems.  Guys were easy to spot... big ol' balls.  Looked like chimpazee balls


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

you got any pics of it man post it dont be shy


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Brouli, how did your germ rate go with the seed from "the doc"?
my germ rate is not so good,the "widow skunk" were a total pain to germinate. I changed method to the glass of water technique, that germed the ww x nl, but now the "cosmic nights" have become difficult now!
I`ve changed back to the "PTM",i`ll check them in the morning and see what`s happening.
Take it easy dude, Shuggy.:bolt: :48: :stoned:
oh yeah,check out my journal man.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

my germ rate sucks man  i use cup of water and only 2 out of 7 germ 
but with  THCskunk technique my last 3 germ  ok   its worth of tryin


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

yes your right it notice that too good luck peace out


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

What technique is that? paper towel method? That`s what i`m using now, as i only cracked the widow skunk seed. The cosmic nights are tough to crack, no pun intended.
cheers B,
Shuggy:bong2: :48: :bong2:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> now those are pics while i was germinating my 3 seeds using THCskun technique ( it work for me )


can you or THC explain this technique?
are you meaning the method of placing the seed streight into the soil?
any preperation i`d need to do before hand?
thanx man, Shuggy


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 15, 2007)

its nothing tricky really, just the way you would do with any seed.  brouli might still have the copy I wrote him.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 15, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> OK GUYS I GOT ONE FEMALE AND ONE MALE
> THE BIGGEST PLANT ITS A MALE AND SMALLER ONE ITS A FEMALE
> I HOPE THAT SMALLEST ONE WILL BE A FEMALE ALSO
> 
> ...


 
what ever you do, don't do what I did, keep that male and baby it like if it was a lady. get some good pollen out of it. I think you should seperate it and put it in a tray with some black paper about 3;x3'. that way when pollen does fall, it falls on the paper and that way you can see it. and pick it up.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 15, 2007)

shuggy there you go 


" I am still not getting MW to work. so I'll just do like this.

Materials: 
Pots-5x5square, they are 10" deep. one per plant. 1 10" pot. gallon or more.
LIghts-CFL daylight 5600k 1800 lumens
reflective-Mylar
teaspoon dropper
spray bottle
teaspoon measuring tables

Nutes and soil:
SuperThrive
Flora Nova
Guano Gro
Organic Choice (Miracle Gro)
Ferti-Lome
2-1gal of water, one to mix your SuperThrive, and the other for the Flora Nova.

1. Using your big pot of choice ,1 gallon, 2 gallon, depending on how much you're planning on germinating, fill the pot half way this way you don't use up too much soil. Your little seeds wont need much deepness now. 

2. Having your pot ready with soil, go to your nearest sink or bath tub and soak the soil till it starts to come out of the drain holes on the bottom. When done so, let it drain fully till no more water drips. Don't let it dry out, just watch it right there and wait till it drains. Level your soil nice and flat but not packed down, leave fluffly but not too much.

3. Having your seeds in hand ready for placement, press down into the soil using your index finger and making 1/2 inch deep, about the size of your fingernail. Remember, you are using your big pot because your are germinating multiples of seeds at one time in one pot of organic soil. This eliminates the hassle of later switching soils from your pots that will be filled with Ferti-Lome soil. Your seeds should be at least two inches apart, this way when they germinate, you wil have good room digging them out without damaging the root or the other little seedlings around that one.

4. When done so with the soil, carefully grab your seed and place it, seed side up. The way you can tell which is the top is your seeds has detachment mark where it sat inside the flower, place that side up.
There is no improvement in growth or yield with this method just speeds up the process by helping the lil seed find its gravity.

5. After having all the seeds in the holes, covert the holes naturaly, always think about how they would grow in the wild, they are covered up lightly, not packed, but again don't let them have to much exposure to air, you'll get it man, don't worry. You can put toothpicks right by the hole where planted your seed to identify exactly where to spray your water explained in step six.

6. Afterwards have your spray bottle and fill it up with just plain balanced water, no SuperThrive yet. Some growers say you can use it right away but I did'nt. It won't hurt it, but then again I am writing exactly how I did it. Spray your soil where the seeds are at. Three sprays every 12 hours will do it, test your soil by pressing down gently and rub your fingers together to see if you there is moisture.

7. When they finally Germinate, leave them there still spraying them with the bottle till they get about 3-4 days old. Or when they sprout thier second set of leaves. Have your 5x5 pots ready filled with Ferti-Lome soil.
Spray about 20 sprays of water onto the new soil. Then get a sharpie pen or something sterilized that will create a 1/2"x4" hole. 

8. Get your seedlings and soak them with 2 tsp. of water around the soil where they sit and with the tip of a spoon, carefully dig 1" away from the seedling and pull it out very carefully. Place it in the ready soil which you have preped and making sure your the root goes straight down, this will take a few attempts till you get it right in the soil. Cover It up and water one more time so that the soil locks in with the water.

9. After that you're all set, use the SuperThrive now that you have got them in because they will need it, the new soil contains alot of nutes and they will expierience a littlie stress, the SuperThrive helps or eliminates the stress and also gives them the jump start to a healthy introduction to nute soil.

water them daily but not too much, just about 2- teaspoons a day. Let your soil dry out once in awhile so that they do not build up a routine of when you are going to water them. change the waterings from less to alot in variation time periods. Again, think like if you were the jungle or habitat that they are instinctively used to. You contro the weather and climate, make it a good one."

ALL THAT WAS WROTE BY THCskunk


----------



## Brouli (Apr 18, 2007)

ok those are pics from today  not much  grow on a female but little one is takin of and male huh almost a feet tall   2, 3 more day and its going under knife


o YAAA     THC  I GOT PROBLEM MY FEMALE IS ONLY 3 INCHES TALL  MAN   WHY YOU THINK ITS SO SMALL ??

and the small plant i think its a male ( and that sucks i thought its going to be a female )


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 18, 2007)

males can grow much faster then females. I wouldnt worry about the growth differences. Look at it this way, u have 2 females imho


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 18, 2007)

hey brouli would u keep the females under those cool white CFL's for flowering too ???


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

i got one female the small one  looks like a ball start to growing but i hope for white hairs to come out 



and NO  i will putit under 2700K bulb but i was thinkin to put them under one 6500K and one 2700K  but dont know yet i have to speek with THC on that


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

man  that is sick  the male plant as of today  its 14.5 inches 
and yestarday it havent be even a 12 inches.

and my female  leafs are  lookin like they drop down  they not straight i mean ??
anybody have an ide why o yaaa and i didnt  water them whole day  until 8PM
maybe thats why .


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

hey brouli i have one that is 2 weeks this day and is the same way .. take a look . i have a little nute burn going that im worried about but i think it will go away ...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

yaaa it will but use only water with superthrive (if you have it that is)  and you will be OK 

PS look nice very nice


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

hey i have been gettin all the knowledge for these lowryders from u and THC .. thanks ... i have a mix of 2 - 23 watt warm whites and 2- 23 watt cool whites .. i just did this today so i will let you know how it goes ..


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmmmmmm  u see im using only COOL white and after 6 weeks i will swith to  2700K for 3 or so weeks (for flowering i mean )


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

yea thats what i was going to do but i just figured i would put some 2700k for now then once it starts to flower switch to twice as many 2700k lights


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

yaa that will work also, look i got  2700K above my male plant and its growing like crazy . i dont know Lowryders are different


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 19, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yaa that will work also, look i got  2700K above my male plant and its growing like crazy . i dont know Lowryders are different



That ain't no lie.  Although I have limited experience... those Lowryders are weird!

They have weird growth spurts and sometimes almost seem stuck for a couple of days.  Andlil pricks love food and water.  Oh, and the root system is insane, they also caught up to size to a my mutant x plant... which is like 2 months older than them lol


----------



## 3patas (Apr 20, 2007)

hey my friend wazup where do you get  your seeds low riders ones


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey brouli I have been noticing with all my grows that the males are usually the biggest and be the one that grows fastest.  Scary huh?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 20, 2007)

3pates        i got my seeds from Dr. Chronic  couse i didnt trust othere web site that carrys mixes    that was my mistake but i got one female out 10 seeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( o yeaaaa  only 5 sprouded).


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah man, i know what you mean.i`ve got some beans from the doc too, bad germ rate,waiting to sex them now, hope it`s better than your rate B.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

OK  so its time for little update 
i just took those pictures like  1H  ago    and i collect little more pollen of My male  and i cut my male down , now im left with female and a little male that its starting to taking off hight waise , but i havetoo show off on that couse that is one of the best lookin plants  i have evr grown , first i thought  that it look like its retarded   but i know why  MY LITTLE MALE HAVE A 4 TOPS
and i havent top- him  or nothing like that  im defenitly keeping him for pollen for my growing  fututre . (awesome gens in that little sucker) ok  i got few pics.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

my little male


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 22, 2007)

lookin good man, interesting little male you got. they all look very healthy and stout. keep it up :aok:


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

thank you man   but why its my female so small only little over 3 inches ??
its extremly stiff do  tight  which is good do .


i think if im right my female its  4 weeks old today ( 1 month birthday)


----------



## 3patas (Apr 22, 2007)

they always like that it happen to me my male was about 60 inches higher than my female


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess that goes for some growers, 90% of my grows my females always tower over the males. I guess I send out a negative vibe to the male plants, I don't know.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 23, 2007)

what yoiu tryin to say   that im GAY


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2007)

:rofl: good one B,lmao.:joint: :fly: :stoned:


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2007)

man  today  i notice that my seeds are growing big time they swallen  big time   im happy   no i know i can expect some seeds of that little B. Female


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2007)

my male got four top now thats what i called good genetics


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2007)

what is the yeild your expecting from your girl?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 25, 2007)

4 to 5 grams      this female its for seeds only but some bud hopefully will be left


----------



## Brouli (Apr 30, 2007)

OK  so sorry for quality and all, but thats my phone camera ,  one pic of a plant its my small plant my  male after was cut couse i took all the pollen out of it and i put it on my female , so try too look for seeds on the plant trust me there is a lot of them  as of today she is under two 2700K lights 


ok  guys can somebody tell me how to collect seeds ?? are they going to fall from plant or what ??   :heart:


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey brouli hows it going ?? great looking seeds you have there . Im pretty sure they will just fall off on their own.


----------



## Brouli (May 1, 2007)

ok so those are pic from today but  quality supostoo be better  camer  not phone


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 1, 2007)

hey bro sory havent stoped in been working to jobs to make ends meet. but hey bro the plant looks great u got it going on over there bro peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> OK so sorry for quality and all, but thats my phone camera , one pic of a plant its my small plant my male after was cut couse i took all the pollen out of it and i put it on my female , so try too look for seeds on the plant trust me there is a lot of them  as of today she is under two 2700K lights
> 
> 
> ok guys can somebody tell me how to collect seeds ?? are they going to fall from plant or what ??   :heart:


 
the seeds will be round your bud, in your bud. Basically, you`ll need to have a good rumage around your yeilded buds .
some will just "fall off".:chillpill:


----------



## DLtoker (May 1, 2007)

Nice lookin' green Brouli.


----------



## Brouli (May 8, 2007)

OK guys time for update 
i water her one day with Super Thrive and net day with nutrients  nothing else change she iss very short and packed with seeds  you will be to see some  on the pics


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

looks great B, how much longer till harvest?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

Looking good B!


----------



## Brouli (May 9, 2007)

shuggy i wish i knew that   i think she is like 7 weeks old or something like that so few more to go


----------



## Brouli (May 16, 2007)

OK   guys i need help my plant its doing OK   its very short  but that not problem its only for seeds any way .


Q 
how do seeds look like when they are ready are they going to be brown or green  and when i collect them they will turn brown  ????
pleas help me guys those are pics as of  tuesday 05/15/07 

pleas help me


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 17, 2007)

i`d say brown, B.the green ones are the immature ones, but they should turn brown in time.


----------



## Burner420 (May 17, 2007)

they need to be brown before they r ready green ones arent mature yet !!!!


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

If they are bursting from the Calyxes and very very dark green they are mature. They will have a brown/green hue to tem...but the key point is them bursting out of the calyx. 
Light green or white are very immature.


----------



## Brouli (May 17, 2007)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Brouli (May 17, 2007)

Cool mixes of Lowryder 

http://www.dutchbreed.com/4.html


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

kick *ss brouli keep it up


----------



## Brouli (May 19, 2007)

Thank you  

OK  guys in few days i will  cut my plant my seeds are dark  green  some getting a little bit of brown on it ,  
i know i did wrong few things with  this grow  like :

Nutrients  i was using 3 part flora serious from general hydroponics  1/4 tsp of each thru whole grow when i mix 1 tsp , i got small nut burn  like you can see on the pic , also i start adding nutrients late , but its all good i was only training  ( first time soil grow , first LR#2 )  overol hmmmmm  i will tell you that in few days .


But as of right now  i think everybody should try to grow those little RIDERS they are fun to watch when they grow , and if you got like 400w hps light in your grow room  you will get 1oz   if not more .    i will keep you guys updated  thanks for all the help


----------



## BSki8950 (May 20, 2007)

hey brouli has anyone ordered from that site that you know ?????


----------



## Brouli (May 20, 2007)

some folks on another MJ forum


----------



## BSki8950 (May 21, 2007)

very interesting ... i think i will be ordering from them soon


----------



## Brouli (May 21, 2007)

OK guys today im proud  as hell    



i got 41 seeds


  my plant is +/-   4.75 inches  and i collect 41 seeds i gently took them out using  twizers ,  and the rest  its still finishing /   i hope to get another 15 or 20    out of her  plus i will have some bud   not much   but i will know  how strong those plants really are .

o yaaa  i trim leafs 3 days ago so more light can get into bottom parts of her 
I got to say man  thats the smallest plant iv ever saw , but is a them pleasure to grow and obserw , i advise every body to atleas try to grow them once just for expirience its really awesome.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 21, 2007)

hey congrats brouli ... now you have a good supply for up coming grows


----------



## Brouli (May 21, 2007)

yaaaaa      i will wait a week for them to dry and new grow coming up


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 21, 2007)

great job bro. how the hell u been there brother:clap:  well every time i come on u gone and left lol where is this other site u hiding at? lol is that where u went lol well get ur fanny back here  see ya around cant wait to see the out come of ur new seeds peace


----------



## Brouli (May 22, 2007)

very information  man  i learned a lot , thats another forum like here but i never register on it    i go t only one PASSION 


i garantee you will like it, and me im OK  im glad you finally setp by , whats going on with you  what you growing man ??


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

great result dude,atleast you got much more than you were expecting:clap: .
good luck for the mass lowryder grow to come.


----------



## Brouli (May 22, 2007)

THANK YOU 


today i collect another 48 seeds (brown )  out of her  so as of right now i got 89 seeds  and  more to come  around 20-25 more  on her  so i will collect around 100    that  really is more much more then i expected man,  i LOVE those little sucker in a week i will be done with that female so finally i wil smoke some of buds i should get like 1.5 g of bud  i will share expirience


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 22, 2007)

hey bro im sorry that i haven't stopped in lately. alot of **** happen and i had to move cause of my snitch neighbor and my comp crashed on me to so i also had to get that fixed so its been a little ruff but all is good now  anyways im just getting into things now have a couple of plants growing out side that are coming along slowly cause of the weather but all is good  im working on a set up for in the house i just want to set this one up better than my last i also want to grow both hydro and soil nothing big on the hydro yet cause i will be learning off this sense this will be my first time  so i would say things will be ready to go some time next week .
Now as for u my friend u have come a long way and all is looking great over there i remember when u first got going lol seems like yesterday  well have a great one bro and hopefully i will be on one day at the same time u are peace:joint:


----------



## BSki8950 (May 22, 2007)

hey brouli i just finished smoking one of my lowryder#2's and it was pretty good ... It was a very active high and the duration wasnt bad.. let me know how yours are ..


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2007)

i cut the top of my female today ( like half of a plant) couse was turning to brown  and i colect another 80 seeds but only 49 were brown deep brown , and 31 were half brown , green and light green  so as of right now i got 138 brown seeds and 31  that  i will see if when they dry maybe they turn brown if not  o well ,  i count the rest on the plant aand is another 25 i think left  but i will wait another 2 to 3 day .


----------



## BSki8950 (May 23, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2007)

thank you


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 25, 2007)

great result B, i`m gonna get a grow of those lil monsters under my belt too.
what`s the smoke from the bud like?


----------



## Brouli (May 25, 2007)

HMMMM  high strong hiting after few minutes but make you   really stoned when it hit   and after that nice   very  nice   efect you whole boddy   , smoke easy   not harsh  i consider that bud a very high class bud , my frind  did not belive that  that little 4.75 inch plant kicks *ss  that much 

OK   this is the end of my grow everybody i cut down my plant today  and i collect another 161 seeds.  which makes 300 brown ones and 31 green  but after day of drying i got only 13 white and green  the rest dry and its now dark brown , so   i got 318 brown seeds  


Overoll that was amezing expirience to me first time soil and first time LowRyder #2  ( female i meant)  i advice evrybody to grow it  and see for them self  im starting new grow in a week or so  , but i dont know  should i start another grow jurnal ?? you guys let me know 
but next time im going Hydro and soil , o yaa i will atach few pics of my seeds , my next grow im starting 10 seeds and planing to have 4 female (i hope)   one will go for seeds again so i will give away seeds  .


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 25, 2007)

Your gonna have to let thoes seeds dry out for at least 3 months befor you can plant them or they wont grow. I grew some lowrider last summer and made seeds. I germinated about 150 and only 5 didnt germ after being in a film container with a few grains of rice for 8 months or so. Nice grow tho, thats a good pile of seeds you got there. Good luck on your next grow.


----------



## Brouli (May 26, 2007)

o man you kill my hope now  3 monts is there any way to speeded up ??
microwave or something


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 26, 2007)

i wouldn`t microwave them dude, no way you`ll fry em`.
cool, dark, dry space?    congrats BTW on your acheivement man, good luck for the next one....


----------



## tobyferter (May 27, 2007)

Yo Brouli!  Been fallowin your posts for a while.  Thanks for all the updates.  I was wondering what everybody thought about something concerning the Lowryder #2's.  I will be growing some using hydro.  I will be using CO2 and the works!  Main thing that I am trying to determine is what sort of light do you guys think I should use and when?  Since there is no veg stage should I just use HPS all the way through?  I could put around 9 - 10 plants under a 400watt HPS i think but am I just wasting light in the beginning?  Should I use Florescence at first or what about MH or a combination?  Let me know what you guys think... I would like to start germinating in the next couple of days so I will be checking back soon to see if anybody responds.  I will be using one of them domes with the the heating mat under it to germinate.  Thanks for your opinions guys...


----------



## DLtoker (May 27, 2007)

You can fit double the amount of LRs under a 400W HPS.  That amount of light for seedlings is a huge waste.  They can thrive from a 50W fluorescent.  I used T-5s through the the whole growth cycle and I, 1. have yet to get a male and 2. got very potent results.  

vegetative: (adj) functioning in processes such as growth or nutrition rather than sexual reproduction.

I don't know what to say.  The breeders need to change their description of these plants.  They DO have a veg state.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

If you microwave seeds, you also STERILIZE them at the same time.

After that, they'll make great birdseed......nothing else.


----------



## tobyferter (May 28, 2007)

Thank you DLtoker... I appreciate your response.  I agree about the terminology.  I guess people assume that since it is "auto-flowering" and they don't have to change the light cycle that it just skips the veg cycle.  It just means that it stops veging and starts flowering when it is ready not when the light tells it to.  Agree?


----------



## DLtoker (May 28, 2007)

Exactly. :aok:


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 28, 2007)

So then changing your lights to 12/12 isnt always needed to be done to find out the sex of your plant??

*noob question* 


Thanks alot!

BTW, great grow dude! First time ive seen someone purposely pollenate their female. Looks like youve got a good future ahead of you....
:fly:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 28, 2007)

Nope. When they're mature they'll show their sex. I still have mine vegging and they've all begun to alternate nodes and show white hairs. My grow turned out 5/5 females.


----------



## Brouli (May 28, 2007)

Auto-flowering    hahhaha  old question  iv read your guys posts and some are right but not always ...
yes  you can change lights  but you dont havetooo , there is no need for 12/12 light cycle mine were in 18/6 and last to weeks 15/9  THC  never change his we just change bulbs  but if i would have 400HPS  i would useit throuuu whole grow  advise anybody that have one to usit more yeilddddd.


SB   thanks for replay ,  but what technique are you using ??  or  give me advice what should i do ???
and how long  should  I dry them  before i will use them ??


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 22, 2007)

i have to respond to the people that are saying to dry your seeds out for 3 months or they wont grow????  i have bred many of strains and have had 100% germ rate after only 1-2weeks drying my seeds 1-3months and now about 98%germ rate after 2years!  
3mnths is total B*S

                        :yeahthat:


----------



## tobyferter (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello Dankers.  I am interested in what you are saying but I am confused to what you actually mean.  You didn't use any periods in your paragraph so I am having problems breaking up the sentences.  I believe the gist of what you are saying is that you plant your seeds after only 1 to 2 weeks of drying them after harvest and you get 100% germ rate.  Then you tried to let them dry for 3 months like some people say you need to and you get only 98% germ rate?  Then you say something about 2 years that I am really confused about.  Are you saying that you have been using your own seeds for two years now or have you been letting them dry for 2 years now?  I am really interested in what you have to say about your experience because I will be using my own seeds here really soon and I don't want to have to wait 3 months to plant them if I don't have to.  Please let me know what you think and I would also like to know what to look for in the seeds to know if they are ready or not.  Thanks everybody!  ~peace~


----------



## Dizoelio (Jun 23, 2007)

tobyferter said:
			
		

> Hello Dankers.  I am interested in what you are saying but I am confused to what you actually mean.  You didn't use any periods in your paragraph so I am having problems breaking up the sentences.  I believe the gist of what you are saying is that you plant your seeds after only 1 to 2 weeks of drying them after harvest and you get 100% germ rate.  Then you tried to let them dry for 3 months like some people say you need to and you get only 98% germ rate?  Then you say something about 2 years that I am really confused about.  Are you saying that you have been using your own seeds for two years now or have you been letting them dry for 2 years now?  I am really interested in what you have to say about your experience because I will be using my own seeds here really soon and I don't want to have to wait 3 months to plant them if I don't have to.  Please let me know what you think and I would also like to know what to look for in the seeds to know if they are ready or not.  Thanks everybody!  ~peace~




Same here.

Sup Brouli!   

Sorry I been away a lot guys, but have been busy.

Anyhow, out of 50+ lowryder #2 seeds I made, 20 germed.... every single one was a freak of nature and died about a week into life.   Some came out with only one little leaf, others had no leaves just a stem that led into an empty shell.  

So yea... I gotta order some for sure now... but the place I got them from before is dead.    Dammit, and people got me all paranoid about Dr Chronics batch.

Anyhow, yea home made seeds were a disaster for me.   But I still made some dank *** bud pretty well.  

Well hope you have better luck than I brou.  I'll be watching your guys closely again.  Lowryder is an awesome plant I think I just needed to let the seeds go a few more days than I did in the grow.


----------



## Brouli (Aug 15, 2007)

my first seeds dry out for 2 weeks put 3 in  3 germ  , i give the seedlings to friends  2 weeks later another 3 in , 3 germ , my seeds sems to be 100% germination  the longes of a seed took 4 days  in a cup with perlite on cable box 

and that seeds whas from the 2-nd try  so in my case  after 2 weeks seeds 
were working ok .


Dizelio sorry to hear  about your mutants but its going to be ok  next time. Im about to grow  one more just for seeds , but  i will start in like 2 weeks from now , and then for firs time i will germ  more seeds so i can have some bud


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't worry they'll grow quick.  Just finished my first LR grow as you've seen and it doesn't take alot of effort. You'll have buds like the pictures soon enough! But Good luck to you! P.M. me if you have a question. So far everythings growing great!  I'd go with a light cycle of 18/6 all the way through. I didn't until a month into grow and found out that it probably diminished my yield. So just imagine if I kept it on 18/6 the whole time instead of 12/12 for first month!


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, this post above isn't where I thought it was going to be!


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 6, 2008)

Out of ten I've had a 100% germ ratio.  Just remember everybody doesn't have the same germ method either.(Damp paper towel in baggy, dark warm place). You just have to find the one that's right for you. Think of all the minute differences their may be. Different water to germ in, different humidity levels, their are just to many factors to growing that would limit me to one person's advice. Don't be touching them with fingers either! The more you know! 
Gotta go! Talk 2nite.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 6, 2008)

hey brouli does lowryder grow under hydrophonics..and does it grow better than soil? thanx sara


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2008)

hey brouli nice going there man to get that many seeds! especially as lowryder aren't cheap!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2008)

wow im shocked people still write in this post ,thanks to all 
if you think that was a lot you should see me new strain ( lowryder #2 X ultra haze #1 ) out of 3 plants i got over 1000 seeds all auto flowering 
yes they grow under hydro and bigger than soil but it taste little diferent im 100% hydro guy but for Lowryder i use soil onlu and i use mix of soils:

seeds i put in Light Warrior from FF
after 1 or 2 weeks i put them in  80% of Ocean Forest with 20% of Light Warrior with supreme effects sofar.


----------



## turfsire (Feb 7, 2008)

how about another journal brouli great grow and even better with the seeds


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

1000 seeds???!!! *** man thats wicked! I think i seriously need to get me some autoflowering seeds or 12/12 strains pretty soon!!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2008)

new jurnal will come soon , now i dont have nothing starting they all are half way   but i wish i did my cfl ,jurnal recently man i was using 3 X 13watt  CFL  for 4 plants with 13g 12g 10g 19g of dry weight i will post some pic.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

great nice one brouli, that'd be ace to see! was it just with 3 13W cfls all the way thru?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

great to have you back Brouli, where you been man?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2008)

yes mr. thorn  all the wayyyyyy     i just wanna try  low budget grow and it payed off high than a B.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

nice one man, that gives me more hope for my little grow


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 19, 2008)

those buds look great. I am in the midst of a lr2 grow and have some ??'s.I have had clear milky pistols for at least 10 days now. Some are even brown. I have had these under 24/7 250 hps since they could stand the light. I feed them the ff diet and nutes. I will add some llr pics later .Please tell me I am right about the 24/7 schedule. I found that on this boaRD AND HOPE IT IS THE RIGHT WAY.


----------



## turfsire (Apr 27, 2008)

hey brouli i got 2 lowryders#2 that are 3 weeks old..1 male 1 female im keepin them in a 3 ltre pot..i hope to make seeds like ur self man..questions if u dont mind answering or anybody for that matter..the two plants that i have are not the best and are not big n stong so do u think the seeds would be bad? would they pass down the greif..let me know thanks.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 28, 2008)

it all depends u know ? i cant give u anwser for that , but in my expirience i had ugly plants that got broken and they are my strongest seeds, i arantee u that those plants be the end will look nice , just take care of them ,and u will get plenty of seeds ( add all pollen u got , i would take no chances with one plant )


----------



## Brouli (May 4, 2008)

ok guys just wanna show u  pic of my strain males that going in the garbage, (my friends grow) i gave him 10 seeds a while back and now he finally started.
they are 13 day old and already very easy to sex (im very shock that they switch cycle so fast).


----------



## Brouli (May 4, 2008)

tell me what ya guys think about size and overoll lock  like for 13th day


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 4, 2008)

i dont see any balls in the pictures..


----------



## sillysara (May 4, 2008)

they look decent for 13 days..look good..the females would look better lol..

wat did u make of ur cfl grow u harvested? as far as taste stone etc..


----------



## Brouli (May 5, 2008)

when i did CFL grow i was shocked  i got +/-  1oz dry and i was using 13 w 2700k bulb per plant 16h a day  high was incredible  (is ultra haze mix with LR#2)   my friends loved to it was the best one i ever smoke.


----------



## Brouli (May 7, 2008)

this is my strain (friends grow , in a speakr  )
 the first 2 pics are from the plat that was in a speaker (friends) harvested (too quick) 6weeks 6 days  from 13w cfl 2700K  16h/day(HippyE those are for u ).

next 3 pcs are from Brouli's Passion x New PurpulePower , those 4 females are 15 days old ( just change lights from cool white to regular) like u can see 4 13w bulbs 2700K.  those are first seeds i grew sine i mix those 2 streains so we will see what happen. 

Ok guys any questions ,thouts  let me know


if price per kWh = 0.08

13w x 18h x 31days = -/+ $ .58 for what u see   light cost thruout wholegrow


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 7, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> this is my strain (friends grow , in a speakr  )
> the first 2 pics are from the plat that was in a speaker (friends) harvested (too quick) 6weeks 6 days from 13w cfl 2700K 16h/day(HippyE those are for u ).
> 
> next 3 pcs are from Brouli's Passion x New PurpulePower , those 4 females are 15 days old ( just change lights from cool white to regular) like u can see 4 13w bulbs 2700K. those are first seeds i grew sine i mix those 2 streains so we will see what happen.
> ...


 
_Brouli, that looks good._


----------



## Thorn (May 7, 2008)

looking great man.. how many lumens do you have per square foot or plant if you don't mind me asking? That early cut plant looks great!


----------



## Brouli (May 8, 2008)

each of those bulbs is a  750-800 lumens , u know its not always how many lumens u got is how much  of UVB rays u have      talk to Hippiengland about it or Puffin A.


----------



## Brouli (May 8, 2008)

each of those bulbs is a  750-800 lumens , u know its not always how many lumens u got is how much  of UVB rays u have      talk to Hippiengland about it or Puffin A.


P.S   iv i can get between 1 -2.2 oz. of 13w bulbs i stck to it


----------



## Thorn (May 8, 2008)

cool, so what temp are those bulbs? I'm only asking because in my current grow i only use cfls in fact just 2, but they are 30 watt and give out 2000 lumens each. I'm impressed. I'm hoping to get as much bud as I can off my next 4 ryders


----------



## Melissa (May 8, 2008)

*wow! cool journal them buds look good enough to smoke  :giggle:
going to try and seed my lowryders  thanks for the help broulieace:*


----------



## Brouli (May 9, 2008)

thank you melisa , thorn i use black light at my dark hours (when my cfl go off black light goes one ), now after talking with puffin A, hippyE, and watching video on youtube about uvb ray i will add one 13 uvb light to the mix.

UVB  makest THC grow   +/-    so the tests prove


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 9, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> thank you melisa , thorn i use black light at my dark hours (when my cfl go off black light goes one ), now after talking with puffin A, hippyE, and watching video on youtube about uvb ray i will add one 13 uvb light to the mix.
> 
> UVB makest THC grow +/- so the tests prove


 
_ I too have added the UVB, I put an exo terra repti gro 10.0 UVB in with SnowWhite.:hubba: _


----------



## Brouli (May 9, 2008)

thats the way i likeit  Puffin 


17 days.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 9, 2008)

thats excellent
long white hairs @ 17 days
they look very nice :aok:


----------



## Richy-B (May 10, 2008)

Way to go Brouli!  They are looking great, and stable genetics also! Very nice! That's the Lrx2 x Haze, correct? I'd love to get my hands on some of those . Sorry I haven't posted or read anything in over a week. We just got a puppy! It's a Pit/Boxer mix. She's beutiful! All Brendle colored except a white chest and white paws. Pics are in my LRx2 Harvest thread. You can click on it below to see her.
Here's some Green Mojo for You & Plants


----------



## The New Girl (May 12, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> ok guys just wanna show u  pic of my strain males that going in the garbage, (my friends grow) i gave him 10 seeds a while back and now he finally started.
> they are 13 day old and already very easy to sex (im very shock that they switch cycle so fast).


  Hi nice grow, i was wondering how you can tell sex after 13 days, what do you look for? I thought you had to see balls to sex the males???  I thought it took 6-8 weeks at least??? Thanks.


----------



## Brouli (May 12, 2008)

ok guys 21 day's (or 20 not sure)  1200ppm and i change bulbs into 9w ! just to see what happens, the one in the middle strech next day after i put smaller bulbs.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 12, 2008)

Looks great Brouli.


----------



## Brouli (May 13, 2008)

ok guys so iv been ask a question how can i tell male or females at 13 days and not in couple weeks,   so  anwser its very simple Lowryder are autoflowering plant which means they dont tak as long as regular plants to develop (or finish). this strains take take up to   8-10 some take it to 11 weeks from seed to harvest,  there is noe veg stage and then flowering.(actualy there is veg stage its just very very short, and its plant that decide when is ready not u)   with Lowryder also there is no light regim of 12/12   they go thru out whole grow  with lights on for 18 or 16 hours a day .    i hope that anwser ur question.



P.S The New Girl  look at the pics i put yesterday u will see white hairs in them  thats how i could sex them so early, there is no other way of telling u got to wait(unles u got clones  )


----------



## Thorn (May 13, 2008)

nice one brouli they look great! I just started 4 new ryder#2s, their on day 4 today... bring on the sexing in about 10 days


----------



## dragon_green (May 14, 2008)

ok...huh...this was one long thread, but worth reading it.
new to MP here. not growing yet,"harvesting" info for now. since i will grow in small closet(only place i can), i'm interested in "short" strains like LR.
i just want to thank everybody who participated in this thread,especialy Brouli. THANKS BROULI !!! and THC ! very helpful thread.
now i just need to find a way to get some LR seeds.till then, i'll set up my hardware and play with some of my anonymous seeds


----------



## Brouli (May 14, 2008)

Dragon G  thank you for reading and if u need any help or u just got question feel free to ask, i made a lot of mistakes that seems good at the time specially if it comes to buying needed material , and now i can grow lowryders for +/-  $55 including light bill for whole grow.  Nutrients u can get samples from local hydro store (flora nowa : grow and bloom) for free. a lot of options.


----------



## Richy-B (May 14, 2008)

:yay: :banana: You go girl:banana::yay:  :aok:Brouli Rocks!


----------



## Brouli (May 15, 2008)

well thank u Richy-B


----------



## Brouli (May 16, 2008)

ok 25 or 24 days old 1400ppm, +/-  5 weeks to go


----------



## Melissa (May 16, 2008)

*:holysheep: they look good brouli ,,,i have just discovered 2 females lr2:woohoo: i hope they turn out like them ladies :48:*


----------



## Brouli (May 16, 2008)

thats awesome  good luck with them


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 1, 2008)

*Looks great**!!!!!  *I started 50 Lowryder X AK47 5 days ago.
Should start a journal tonight


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

brouli how did your ladies turn out??


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 2, 2008)

Agreed lets see some harvest pics


----------



## Lakeshow (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah those r some great looking buds.......


----------

